# 2/10 Mile Dirt Road Plowing. Need Help Estimating for NH/New England Areas. Details in thread.



## RyanS (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi, 

I have a customer with a 2/10 Mile Dirt Road that needs to be plowed this winter. 

Wondering what i should charge for the road section? I was thinking $125.00 Per Clearing. 

I will be plowing 2 properties off of the thru way, small driveways $30 each (very accessible as long as road is cleared.) 


Pros:

-Very little holes or protruding rocks on road. Mostly Level surface. 

-Plenty of places to put snow.


Cons:

-In a wooded area where falling trees/getting blocked in or out may occur during a good storm. 

-Somewhat Curvy



Any reasonable input appreciated. 


Thank You,
Ryan


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Seems cheap to me but I charge a PITA fee for these kind of drives.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Hmmmmm. $18.66 and a 12 pack of Budweiser, AND a bag of pork rinds because of the dirt road factor.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

A couple years ago I was asked to bid on a job like that. The reason I didn't was I don't have anything bigger than my GMC 2500 if we got a big wet snow I didn't want to be there all day.


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

For a total of $185 you will be clearing a quarter of a mile of road and two small drives. Safe to say an hour or less to do so your truck is generating $185 an hour. Not bad.

Most guys here that chime in are subs paid by the hour and probably don't get half that rate per hour.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Are Ya next to the Great Lakes or southern Missouri ?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

It shouldn't take that long. But if you go there and you have to move downed trees, that's a lot extra.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I would charge more if it was a fifth of a mile.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I would charge more if it was a fifth of a mile.


Thumbs Up


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I would charge more if it was a fifth of a mile.


Rookie, here in the northeast that 1056' road with dirt allowance is a cash cow.You want t go all out,12672 inch roads are goldmines.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Better check your snow plowing insurance policy. Mine specifically precludes any roads from the policy.

Unless its a private driveway, no dice for me.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

leigh said:


> Rookie, here in the northeast that 1056' road with dirt allowance is a cash cow.You want t go all out,12672 inch roads are goldmines.


lol I think I'm gonna start measuring in inches too. Would be funny seeing the reactions of the customers :laughing:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

The Tree's down should not be your concern It's a private road, I'm not saying I wouldn't move them but I would want to be paid. I don't know what state or region your in but I would take it here. For the scope of work that's ok money here if you can score it.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

After a substantial storm, ( winds ) I take the chainsaw with me.
Depending on the size of the tree and time, I'll cut it Or tow it to the side.
they will need to call a tree service or take care of it themselves if they want it bucked up or removed
Or if it's just to big.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer said:


> After a substantial storm, ( winds ) I take the chainsaw with me.
> Depending on the size of the tree and time, I'll cut it Or tow it to the side.
> they will need to call a tree service or take care of it themselves if they want it bucked up or removed
> Or if it's just to big.


So you'll hop curbs but not a tree?

Could use it as firewood........beats getting stuck in the pucker brush withoot 4WD or tyre chains..........LMAO


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes said:


> So you'll hop curbs but not a tree?
> 
> Could use it as firewood........beats getting stuck in the pucker brush withoot 4WD or tyre chains..........LMAO


 One point for trying.
Penalized 2 points for being a :terribletowel:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer said:


> One point for trying.
> Penalized 2 points for being a :terribletowel:


Only 2???


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

It's the holidays,


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Your price seems reasonable to me. Sounds like a good easy job. Good advice on the chainsaw from SnoFarmer. Maybe just keep it in the truck every time though.


----------



## TMLGC (Sep 22, 2013)

I have a dirt road and several driveways I plow off it your pricing is almost same as mine. My road is close to that in length but straight as an arrow and no tree issues. Once it freezes solid or if it gets some pack you will be in and out of there in way less than an hour. Good money for a truck and plow.

If the snow piles up hopefully it is wide enough to keep pushing if not just make sure they understand if heavy equipment is needed to re widen the road that would be above and beyond any plowing fees. Those only really suck if it is a heavy wet snow and the ground has no frost, but hopefully you will make it up on the other end with some easy 3-4" powder storms on frozen ground.


----------

